# Lg oled88z9pua 88" 8k oled tv



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Check out this very cool video featuring LG's 88" 8K OLED 10bit HDMI 2.1 TV at IFA, Berlin, Germany. Soon to be showcased at CEDIA in Denver CO.

https://youtu.be/vqKTmFz767k

We'll have our showroom demo unit soon!


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow Very nice !! I thought 4k tv were 10’bit also ? 
Why is 8k 7640? Resolution , how much clearer are sports and movies too then 4k? 
8K UHD (7680 × 4320 Must be a ton of pixels !!


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

kingnoob said:


> Wow Very nice !! I thought 4k tv were 10’bit also ?
> Why is 8k 7640? Resolution , how much clearer are sports and movies too then 4k?
> 8K UHD (7680 × 4320 Must be a ton of pixels !!


As I learned from reading a good article on CNET, more pixels does not always make for a better picture. 

https://www.cnet.com/news/4k-1080p-2k-uhd-8k-tv-resolutions-explained/

Yes, there is a difference between 4K and 8K. But to fully appreciate it, you will have to sit very close to the screen.
The human horizontal field of view (HFOV) is about 175 degrees. To make the pixels disappear - have more than 160 pixels per degree of field of view - a 4K monitor needs to fill less than 24 degrees HFOV (14%), and an 8K monitor less than 48 degrees (28%). Those numbers aren’t very big.

Like my experience with a very good 1080P projector, and a 4K projector, there is not a "night & day" difference even when using good reference videos. The two projectors are nearly evenly matched, both of them being very, very good.

The other issue is how much detail above 4K can the human eye actually see? Figure a 100" screen. And sitting at the normal distance of 1.5X the screen size, you are about 13 feet away. I doubt that 8K is going to show any real improvement over good 4K.

And this...
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kevinm...waste-of-money-for-most-viewers/#70390ba73036

Pardon me for being "Debbie Downer".

There is zero broadcast (networks, ABC, CBS, NBC, etc.) 4K today. And it will be many years before 8K becomes a mainstream reality, if it ever does.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

While it is POSSIBLE for more pixels to NOT make better images... that has not happened so far in my experience. HD looks better on every 4K display, but looks about the same as 4K on 8K displays.

Now, SOME displays do a better job than others when they convert HD to UHD... Sony's top of the line TVs, for example, are better in side-by-side comparisons with the same input signal compared to other brands. But it's not a big difference. A Lumagen Radiance Pro video processor (that costs more than an entire top of the line 65-inch TV) does the best conversions of HD to UHD I've seen so far, but it's not a "huge" improvement... is it worth spending thousands to get? I can't tell you that. A lot depends on how much the $5000-ish price for a high end processor like the Lumagen Radiance Pro is a problem for the potential owner. 

UHD from a 4K TV is not quite as good as UHD from an 8K TV, but it's close. The larger number of pixels allows edges between colors and along objects on-screen to have more precision when they aren't perfectly vertical or horizontal. There will be no more detail, but what you see in the image is a bit sharper/cleaner.

There are subjective and objective issues at work at getting to the bottom of this quesiton.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Da Wiz said:


> There are subjective and objective issues at work at getting to the bottom of this quesiton.


You are correct. To my very subjective eyes, the overall PQ on my 155" screen with a 4K source played on both the Epson 5050UB, and a Panasonic PT-AE8000U was very close indeed.

Sitting in the "sweet spot", about 12 feet back, I could discern little difference. Both the 1080P and the 4K were stunning.

Perhaps if one were to crawl up near the edge of the screen, pixel detail would emerge showing one format superior to the other.

But in everyday practical use, the extra cost is not justified. At least not now. That is my very subjective personal experience.

I'm sure there are others who have a totally different take, and can easily justify spending $$$ to get the latest upgrade.


----------

